# DIY Soundproof window



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Heres a wierd one. 

I am building a soundproof window for the theater space in the basement. It will be a soundproofed space so I want to make a window with the highest TL possible within my space and budget. The avg STC estimate of the space's perimeter will be high 50s.

So far I have decided on laminated 1/4" glass (2x 1/8" laminated together) and a piece of 3/8" tempered glass. The window is planned at 15" wide by 48" tall. The glass will be spaced at 2" giving a total assembled window thickness of ~3" once gasketing is taken into consideration. There will be insulation material between the panes around the perimeter of the window. I am hoping for an STC in the high 40s. All of this info was a result of studying Everest's studio construction book.

Ok questions:

Does it matter which pane of glass is on the loud side? I'm leaning towards the laminated.
Is tempered glass better or worse or same as regular glass for TL? Looking to save $ on 3/8" glass if I can.
Have I missed anything?

Thanks very much in advance. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have one pane of glass at a slight angle from the other, this will also help with absorbing the sound between the panes as it causes the sound to reflect off the inside of the window and get absorbed into the insulation around the perimeter.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I just built a 3/16" panels to cover my windows up for that very reason and to also block the light. I did a frame around them with 1x3 material and have two holes near the top and on the window part on the drywall I put two screws one on each side and have the panel hanging there to block the light. I used 3/16" foam type strip insulation and wrapped both sides as to keep the panel from vibrating and making noise but the best part is that wood panel vibrates first and then there is a 3" space to get to the regular window so it really cuts down on the noise.


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

I think what you are describing would work as blinds for existing windows. For my exterior windows I'll make roxul window plugs wrapped in fabric. I have one to deal with behind the screen wall.

The original post was more for an interior window to be used like a viewing port into the room.


----------

